# Hey, Aleem Iqbal here



## Aleem (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I'm Aleem, 19, studying a history degree at University. I live in Middlesbrough (but don't do any martial arts here) - At cambridge I've recently began WingTsun... I've been to about 16 lessons. Only 8.5 stones, 5foot 11inches (yeah I know, I'm underweight). Also, this is the first martial arts training I've ever had.

I'd like to try some other martial arts, but I'm awaiting knee surgery/treatment for my cartlidge... then I MIGHT be able to start something like Kickboxing etc etc.

This forum looks NICE!

Takecare

Aleem


----------



## still learning (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, Best of luck on your knees and keep up the training....Aloha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to MT, Aleem.  Many good people and much good info available here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome Aleem,

There's alot of info on the board ~!

Good luck with your Knee surgery~!!

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome Aleem,  You are so young to have knee problems.  But I have found that glucosamine sulfate/MSM does alot to heal and build new cartilage.  Ask you doc about it.  Good luck and speedy recovery on your surgery.  Enjoy the forum!  TW


----------



## Aleem (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks very much everyone. Thanks for the advice Tigerwoman (its actually a 3 year old Hockey injury - that's english hockey - but the doctor's somehow missed the torn cartlidge initially... it's got quite bad)


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2004)

Greetings Aleem and welcome.  

  Happy posting!!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome Aleem to the best forum anywhere.  You will learn lots.  Happy posting


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy your time with us!!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Vadim (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Aleem! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

